# Got an 8oz bag of Penzance today. But there is a slight problem.



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

I received an 8oz bag of Penzance today in the mail but there is a slight problem. The bag has a small cut near the top and I can smell the tobacco through it. The seal has been compromised in other words. Do you have any suggestions on storing this in its bag because I wasn't going to open it for a while because I have some already open and with the other open tobaccos I have to smoke it will be a while before Im ready to break into this particular bag. For now I have taped the hole but I am thinking maybe a large bail top jar or mason jar that I can just stick this bag in. 

What do you recommend?


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I get some regular mason jars & seal them up real tight. I wouldn't trust that bag at all even if the seal was supposedly good.

I use both of these regularly & haven't had an issue yet:


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Jar it up ASAP. Don't let that awesome baccy dry out.

Personally, I'd divide the contents into smaller batches so the entire amt doesn't get disturbed when you want to dip into any. Also, I like being able to see the baccy thru the glass because you can see the crystallization happening.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Just curious as to why you are wanting to leave it in a compromised bag?

Crappy thing is, this baccy being what it is, I'm guessing a replacement isn't an option.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

shannensmall said:


> Just curious as to why you are wanting to leave it in a compromised bag?
> 
> Crappy thing is, this baccy being what it is, I'm guessing a replacement isn't an option.


I don't know if I would bother replacing it because i bought it to smoke not to resale. The place i bought it from did have more but I cant see myself paying the shipping costs to have him send a replacement bag. If they pay the shipping that might be a different story. As to your question, I just want to keep the packaging intact for now until Im ready to smoke it. Perhaps I will put the whole thing (Packaging and all) in a mason type jar to protect against air exchange. Infact after reading what commonsenseman wrote I might just put all my "sealed" bags in a mason jar.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

As Jeff suggested, jar them up! Sooner the better IMO!


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

+1 for CWLs advice of jarring in small batches.

I'm guessing the bag isn't all that old, since we're talking Penzance. But check the tobacco for moisture before you jar it up. If it's crispy at all, you'll want to do a little research on rehydrating before you seal the jar(s).


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

FWIW I unpack all Esoterica pouches and jar them as soon as they hit the front door. I don't trust those bastages.


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

Mister Moo said:


> FWIW I unpack all Esoterica pouches and jar them as soon as they hit the front door. I don't trust those bastages.


Hmm, now you've made me nervous. I'm got some Stoney and Penznace still in the pouch. I usually jar it all up when I open a bag, but leave it in the bag until I have to open one. Guess I'll be jarring tobacco tonight.


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

sounds7 said:


> I received an 8oz bag of Penzance today in the mail but there is a slight problem. The bag has a small cut near the top and I can smell the tobacco through it. The seal has been compromised in other words. Do you have any suggestions on storing this in its bag because I wasn't going to open it for a while because I have some already open and with the other open tobaccos I have to smoke it will be a while before Im ready to break into this particular bag. For now I have taped the hole but I am thinking maybe a large bail top jar or mason jar that I can just stick this bag in.
> 
> What do you recommend?


Immediately put it in an envelope and overnight it to me...I will conduct a quality experiment. If it is NOT good enough for you, I will just dispose of it myself!

I'll just burn the junk tobacco to get rid of it.

About 3 grams at a time.


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

bummer bro, hurry up and smoke it,,,


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

I like the smaller jar option so that some can be smoked and the rest aged. Now the big question is...Where did you find the tobacco? (dont really answer that) Is Penzance really that good or is it just so hard to find that has given it that "just because its rare" appeal?

Enjoy it btw!


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Firedawg said:


> I like the smaller jar option so that some can be smoked and the rest aged. Now the big question is...Where did you find the tobacco? (dont really answer that) Is Penzance really that good or is it just so hard to find that has given it that "just because its rare" appeal?
> 
> Enjoy it btw!


Penzance is indeed good but honestly I don't find it to be superior to Dunhill's various English blends or even better than G L Pease Westminster but it is a an English krumble cake that has nice orientals in it. I love flake type tobacco. Another favorite of mine is J.F. Germains special Latakia Flake. Now that is a good english flake especially with a bit of age on it. I suppose I have diverted from your question enzance is worth its popularity although not worth the prices you'll find it at on ebay. Those prices are due to scarcity of the blend.


----------



## Machbuster (Feb 1, 2011)

Where did you get it?


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Firedawg said:


> ...Is Penzance really that good or is it just so hard to find...


313 reviews and still rated "Pretty darn good." If it was only Stonehaven it'd be damn near perfect. OO-rah.

:cheer2:

Esoterica Tobacciana pipe tobacco blends and reviews


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

johnmoss said:


> Hmm, now you've made me nervous. I'm got some Stoney and Penznace still in the pouch. I usually jar it all up when I open a bag, but leave it in the bag until I have to open one. Guess I'll be jarring tobacco tonight.


I'm with Moo. I don't trust those bags, either, even though I've never experienced a problem. Just being careful, I suppose. I also just believe that tobacco does better with glass around it rather than plastic. Plastic can give off an odor/taste over time.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

dmkerr said:


> I'm with Moo.


Many ask, "Is it a scam, a twisted cult devised by a megalomaniac Dr. No look-alike or the one true path to self actualization?" Do like dmkerr did. Submit yourself for a thorough evaluation by a qualified Moograph operator at the Mister Maduroo Lodge (Bldg. F, room 101). Sell your house and send me all your pipes and non-aromatic tobacco to know for sure.

I had one 8-oz Esoterica package ever arrive with a pinhole; the seal was lost and the tobacco was fine. I moved everything to jars after that. Also, "sealed" Penzance tins will sometimes smell of latakia. I haven't quite figured that one out yet. Since I got the filtered, airtight suit I don't notice the smell anymore.

Yours truly,


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

All hail the Moo. Long live the Moo! Hip Hip Mooray!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

owaindav said:


> All hail the Moo. Long live the Moo! Hip Hip Mooray!


Thank you Dave. Roll Tide.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


>


Ve Haff Cum Fo Yo Tobacco!!!!


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

"There's still some in there!"


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Machbuster said:


> Where did you get it?


My source is a closely guarded secret. Or at least too secret to let all of the internet go to buy it out of stock.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

O.K. Jeff and others talked me into it. The baccy has been removed from the 8oz foil bag and is now resting in 3 separate half pint ball jars. I did the same with my unopened bag of Stonehaven. That one was harder for me to do because of the value it holds in its original packaging. But taste before resale value. There was still some decent moisture in both Penzance and Stonehaven bags. Stonehaven had been in the bag since 2009 and smelled wonderful upon opening.


----------

